# Can one add flaxseed to soap?



## serfmunke (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a bag of flax seed I planned on eating when I was going to be super healthy. Didn't pan out So can I add it to a soap recipe? If so when do I add it? Along with fragrance?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 8, 2011)

How old are they? They go rancid if too old. 

I wouldn't use them whole in soap as they will scratch the crap out of your skin. Grinding may be an option.  :wink:


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 9, 2011)

I will give them a sniff and see if they smell rancid cuz they may be. OK, so not whole, good to know cuz I was going to just toss them in as is


----------



## serfmunke (May 21, 2011)

I ground whole seeds up in my "Magic Bullet" and the soap turned out fabulous! So lathery and smooth with just a bit of exfoliation. I am quite pleased with myself and the soap calculator, love that thing!


----------



## carynb (Jan 8, 2020)

serfmunke said:


> I ground whole seeds up in my "Magic Bullet" and the soap turned out fabulous! So lathery and smooth with just a bit of exfoliation. I am quite pleased with myself and the soap calculator, love that thing!


Any chance you'd share your recipe?  I have 5kg of flaxseeds & no idea what to do with them ...


----------



## artemis (Jan 8, 2020)

carynb said:


> Any chance you'd share your recipe?  I have 5kg of flaxseeds & no idea what to do with them ...



I would just add a little to my favorite soap recipe, like any other additive.


----------



## There's Soap (Jan 9, 2020)

I wonder what flax seed gel would be like as an additive in soap? That would eliminate the scratchiness of the seeds themselves, but still provide some kind of flax benefit?

You make the gel from flax seeds, and then strain out the seeds. I've seen recipes for it around on the internet. Apparently it is good for your hair (as a natural hair gel) and can be used as an egg replacement in cooking recipes for vegans.


----------



## Relle (Jan 10, 2020)

carynb said:


> Any chance you'd share your recipe?  I have 5kg of flaxseeds & no idea what to do with them ...


This member you are speaking to hasn't been here for 1 year.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 13, 2020)

[QUOTE="
 Apparently it is good for your hair (as a natural hair gel) and can be used as an egg replacement in cooking recipes for vegans.[/QUOTE]

You have recipes for cooking vegans?


----------

